# هندسة الاتصالات المبسطة



## Eyad_Arqoub (7 ديسمبر 2011)

الأخوة الكرام، أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب ..
السلامُ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أمّا بعد؛
فإني أضع بينّ أيديكم موقعا أسسته حديثا ليكون مخصصا للتحدث حول هندسة الاتصالات بشكل سهل وبسيط ..
ويهدف هذا الموقع إلى:

ترجمة المواضيع من اللغات الأخرى إلى العربية ..
كتابة مواضيع مبسطة ومختصرة ..
تأليف كتب سهلة ومبسطة في مجال الاتصالات ..
مواجهة السياسات الخاطئة في التدريس الجامعي ..
تشجيع الاختراع والابتكار في مجال تكنولوجيا الاتصالات ..
إيجاد منظومة متناسقة تجمع ما بين تكنولوجيا الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات بشكل متكامل ..
وقد أسميت الموقع (هندسة الاتصالات المبسطة) .. وأتمنى أن ينال إعجابكم ..
تحياتي وتقديري ..
إياد أبو عرقوب​


----------



## mahmoud awd (8 ديسمبر 2011)

والله اكثر من رائع كم كنت اتمني ان اعمل مثلك ولكنك سبقتني بفكرة ومجهود احسن مني تحيه مني لك والي مزيد من العلم....ربنا يقدرك ويوفقك
مشكوووووور علي المجهود اخي
وطالما اقول انها ليست مواد وليست حفظ بل انها عشق ان اتصالات والله لعششق


----------



## Rona_diab (9 ديسمبر 2011)

كتير حلو وبسيط عن جد شكرا الك ولمجهودك


----------



## Rona_diab (9 ديسمبر 2011)

كتير حلو وبسيط عن جد شكرا الك ولمجهودك


----------



## ahmed636 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

ماشى يا عم


----------



## Eyad_Arqoub (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*أشكر مروركم الطيب أيها الأحبة ^_^*


----------



## eng-sawsan (20 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم على المجهود الاكثر من رائع ودايما موفق ان شاء الله​


----------

